# Alexander Lebrov, Master or Magician ??



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, well, surely you has seen any videoclip or part of one of those Russian documentaries about him.





 
Strangely, Does not exist much information about this gentleman. Even in the russian version of wikipedia...

Someone knows something interesting about him? what is your opinion about their methods?

Thanks and have a happy weekend

Gerardo


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm, I'm suspicious of some of the sequences in that clip.  Looks like some of the "Chi Masters" that I saw perform in China.

That being said, I have also witnessed some amazing things that could not be explained by trickery.  It bares further investigation.  It will be interesting to see if anyone here knows further details on this gentleman.

David


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 4, 2009)

Besides the obviously fake psychic powers part it looks like he is doing Kadochnikov system.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 4, 2009)

D Dempsey said:


> Besides the obviously fake psychic powers part it looks like he is doing Kadochnikov system.


 

Yep, looks like Kadochnikov system to me too, along with a poor imitation of Ryabko.

David


----------

